# blue tabby point ragdoll



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name Merri
breed Ragdoll
colour/pattern Blue Tabby Colourpoint
Age 1
Sex female
neutered yes
up to date with vaccinations Yes
Are they micro chipped No
any health problems has had UTI due to stress from other cats
Any behavioural problems VERY nervous
Any toileting problems such as messing away from try or spraying
Has been weeing
used to children NOT really is very nervous
if so what age?
how do they get on with other cats gets on well with most of mine but has been bullied
how do they get on with dogs would be better off away from dogs as so nervous
indoor or outdoor cat indoor with supervised access to garden
How many hours are they used to be left alone for limited
Diet they are on: Royal canin sensible, persian and wiskers pouches in jelly
Litter used if they have a litter tray: yesterdays news
Where are you in UK? yes south yorkshire
Reason for re homing being bullied


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Great news Merri is going to a new home with Tilly


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

poor b aby she is gorgeous


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

So glad shes found a home, I think I have decided tabby point ragdolls are my favourites!


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Really happy she found a home


----------

